# Birthdays & anniversaries



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you celebrate them (willingly)?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> Do you celebrate them (willingly)?


Depends on who is around and what their view is of birthdays. I tend to go along with whatever someone else is imposing, so when my birthday came last month, I got a lot of Facebook messages about it. Did I do anything on my own to celebrate the anniversary of my journey down the birth canal? Not really, but then that is just the way I am at times.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I find them incredibly annoying and uncomfortable, but I celebrate them because I feel obligated.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Meh, I think they're fun. As long as they're small and not too many people; my sister just had a party this past weekend, and I definitely had to go off by myself for a while when things got too loud...

I don't like the rigidity of them. You have to get a present, you have to write thank you notes, you have to do this, you have to do that...they end up being more of a chore than a happy day ):


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

I dont like them, because i feel people celebrate them just because they have to, not because they feel like doing so


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

If it's family then I don't mind at all. I enjoy hanging out with my cousins and we usually have a good time. Never throw a birthday party for me though. I have always refused it and will continue to refuse it.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember them, but I don't celebrate them


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not celebrate them and I do not usually remember them.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I celebrate them at my leisure and on my own terms. I abstain from celebrating my own birthday, in exchange to not be _obligated_ to celebrate anybody else's in my family. Any externally imposed obligation would ruin my enjoyment of such an occasion.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the deal. Today is my 10th anniversary. I'm alone, which kinda sucks, but oh, well. Even if we were together, we would probably eat pizza. That is what we had for our wedding meal when we eloped and went to Canada (without telling a damn person. It was awesome).

I never have cared about birthdays. I get unnaturally aggressive and/or nauseous when I see a woman at work wearing a "birthday princess" tiara and carrying balloons and a teddy bear. Guys _never_ do this. Good for you.

I despise mothers who rent anything for their kids' birthdays. What, the cake, the ice cream, the toys, the streamers aren't good enough? You need a pirate and costumes and thematic crap? My sister-in-law once sent tiny glass bottles _through the mail_ filled with sand and sea shells and the invitations to one such party. There were so many people and so much going on the 4 year old was crying when he was cutting his cake. My daughter's birthday is two days later. We had cake and ice cream outside. They climbed trees. They got dirty. They loved it.

Simple is best. If you get me something, you probably won't get a thank you card. I will thank you when you give it to me. If I have to thank you in writing, don't worry about it. I probably didn't need it anyway.

Anyway, that is my birthday/anniversary rant.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I don't really care about celebrating my birthday _per se_, but I like it because it's a good reason (excuse?) to have a party or good time 

Anniversaries I remember, for whatever reason. I like doing really nice things for whatever partner for them. I'm particularly romantic for an ENTP ;P


----------

